# Nuro and Kroger are deploying self-driving cars for grocery delivery in Arizona today



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/16/n...g-cars-for-grocery-delivery-in-arizona-today/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

> Nuro's intent is to use its self-driving technology in the last mile for the delivery of local goods and services
> 
> In Scottsdale, however, Nuro will initially use Toyota Prius cars before introducing its custom self-driving vehicles.


as usual, the "self driving" cars they are using do not drive themselves so it's a flat out lie that they even mention the self driving cars

oh and welcome back to the board, tomato


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

SCOTTSDALE, Ariz. - At a time when big-box retailers are trying to offer the same conveniences as their online competitors, the biggest U.S. grocery chain is testing the use of driverless cars to deliver groceries in a Phoenix suburb.

https://www.reviewjournal.com/news/...-of-driverless-grocery-deliveries-in-arizona/

Kroger's pilot program launched Thursday morning with a robotic vehicle parked outside one of its Fry's supermarkets in Scottsdale. A store clerk loaded the back seat with full grocery bags. Meanwhile, a person in the driver's seat to monitor the car's performance.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Autonomous bag delivery✔
Autonomous people delivery✔
low fares✔
safer / sanitized transportation ✔
The future looks great✔


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Yawn


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

So... when is it actually going to be driverless? I'll wait.. (decades, that is...LOL)


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

when your business depends on costumers buying things from you , you should hope the economy to keep strong .
When people work , people get money .
So why would you participate in the loss of human labor?
I hope these companies run out of business . Truly what’s wrong in the world .


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> So... when is it actually going to be driverless? I'll wait.. (decades, that is...LOL)


"Currently, Kroger is operating with Toyota Prius vehicles. During the next phase of testing in the fall, deliveries will be made by a completely autonomous vehicle with no human aboard."

*Season Definition: When Do They Start? - TimeAndDate.com*
https://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/aboutseasons.html
According to the meteorological definition, the seasons begin on the first day of the months that include the equinoxes and solstices: Spring runs from _March_ 1 to _May_ 31; Summer runs from _June_ 1 to _August_ 31; Fall (autumn) runs from _September_1 to _November_ 30

Hasta la vista Uber Eats



LuisEnrikee said:


> when your business depends on costumers buying things from you , you should hope the economy to keep strong .
> When people work , people get money .
> So why would you participate in the loss of human labor?
> I hope these companies run out of business . Truly what's wrong in the world .


Bring back the sickle.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

London Tube said:


> Hasta la vista Uber Eats


LOL


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

LuisEnrikee said:


> when your business depends on costumers buying things from you , you should hope the economy to keep strong .
> When people work , people get money .
> So why would you participate in the loss of human labor?
> I hope these companies run out of business . Truly what's wrong in the world .


Because low skill low wage working poor don't determine the direction of an economy.

Big growing NY Stock exchange Traded autonomous vehicle companies
Companies that can take advantage of autonomous vehicles jettisoning low skill workers while increasing profits profits profits 
wealthy investors in self driving cars will make new tech billions, buy yachts, luxury goods, big houses and fancy vacations.

THOSE are the folks and companies that determin an economy's health.

Remember we uber drivers are not middle class we're working poor


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

London Tube said:


> "Currently, Kroger is operating with Toyota Prius vehicles. During the next phase of testing in the fall, deliveries will be made by a completely autonomous vehicle with no human aboard."
> 
> *Season Definition: When Do They Start? - TimeAndDate.com*
> https://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/aboutseasons.html
> ...


So Lemme get this straight...
Kroeger is temporarily using a car with a back-up driver now but has a plan to use fully autonomous cars sometime in the next THREE MONTHS?!? OH WOW!!

Except one thing: I don't believe you.

I've been on this board for about a year now and every time someone with a very obvious financial connection to the SDC biz posts some "groundbreaking" milestone that's "just around the corner"... it never materializes.

You are the Tomato who cried wolf


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

London Tube said:


> You are the guy that tattles to UP anytime someone dares talk about self driving cars which hurts your feelings
> View attachment 252642
> View attachment 252640


 Withering adversary will always resort to covert tactics because of argument weakness, lack of fortitude & commitment while being outmatched by superior forces.


----------



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

transporter007 said:


> Withering adversary will always resort to covert tactics because of argument weakness, lack of fortitude & commitment while being outmatched by superior forces.


It is interesting how everyone on this post is so cocksure of themselves

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tran...n-you-think-waymo-ceo-tells-governors.272978/

until someone introduces facts, then you'll notice the only retort is: LOL


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

London Tube said:


> You are the guy that tattles to UP anytime someone dares talk about self driving cars which hurts your feelings
> View attachment 252642
> View attachment 252640


Yeah that's me 
How does that feel to you?



London Tube said:


> It is interesting how everyone on this post is so cocksure of themselves
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/tran...n-you-think-waymo-ceo-tells-governors.272978/
> 
> until someone introduces facts, then you'll notice the only retort is: LOL


So far no Pro-SDC person has introduced any fact that gives the exact dollar value of the SDC industry TODAY- they just say it has the "potential" to be worth such and such "someday"

Also, since we're talking about facts, there is not one instance where TODAY any robo taxi has taken one uber driver job. Again, it's all "it could happen soon". Oooh "soon" I'm scared.

Finally, also talking about Facts, there is not even any factual evidence of a robo taxi company existing TODAY as a consumer business. It's beta testing in certain markets and it can "potentially" become a business "soon" but as of today- zero facts.

So... the minute your dreams of what a robo taxi may become someday actually becomes a reality today then you have no business talking about "facts"


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Yeah, Kroger is going to make deliveries in a Prius that requires gas, maintenance and insurance, and operate it for under $6 per run. 

Color me skeptical, because I don't see how it's possible.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

London Tube said:


> It is interesting how everyone on this post is so cocksure of themselves
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/tran...n-you-think-waymo-ceo-tells-governors.272978/
> 
> until someone introduces facts, then you'll notice the only retort is: LOL


I apologize if I hurt your feelings but a $175 BILLION valuation for Waymo makes about as much sense as the fanciful $110 billion valuation for Uber that recently came out. Both ideas are so absurd they make me laugh.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> a person in the driver's seat to monitor the car's performance.


I've got the perfect person to be a monitor for Nuro' SDC. Her name is Rafaela Vasquez.








She is awesome and already has much experience with SDC technology. She knows how to operate a SDC and watch Netflix all at the same time. Don't worry about Rafaela being able to muscle the bags of groceries up to the house. Rafaela use to be a male and is an ex incarcerated felon.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

LuisEnrikee said:


> Truly what's wrong in the world .


The main problem is that there are close to 2 million people willing to drive their personal vehicles for pennies.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The main problem is that there are close to 2 million people willing to drive their personal vehicles for pennies.


_"2 million people willing to drive their personal vehicles for pennies"_
That's superficial. Scratch the surface and there's 2 million people with No Marketable skills, education, ambition, drive, energy nor certificates. And a sprinkling of chronic unemployable mental defect

In a capitalist society Without the aforementioned abilities you will forever be low skill low wage relegated to Menial labor and controlled by many higher levels of society, government and the business community.

Nothing wrong with a low skill low wage life of the working poor other than not taking responsibility for your own choices and blaming everyone else.


----------

